# Goodbye Dahvie :(



## MaxGreenMDE (Jan 21, 2012)

So I lost Dahvie a few days ago..when I was changing his water in his tank he jumped out and hit the floor with a loud SLAP. I knew right then and there we would have problems but hoped for the best. When I put him back in the water he started just floating around the bowl all dazed and confused.

After cleaning out his tank I put him back in he still seemed dazed but moments later he died.


----------



## weaver72 (Jul 9, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss,But we have to remember that they jump and they need a lid or top on at all times.


----------



## fishchick6485 (Aug 17, 2012)

Poor fish... And don't worry, it's not your fault, and him trying to jump out meant he was super healthy and wanted to explore the outside world! Sip Dahvie, May he go to fishy-heaven!


----------



## MaxGreenMDE (Jan 21, 2012)

weaver72 said:


> I am so sorry for your loss,But we have to remember that they jump and they need a lid or top on at all times.


I know this. He jumped when I was trying to net him to move him from the tank into the bowl.


----------



## MaxGreenMDE (Jan 21, 2012)

fishchick6485 said:


> Poor fish... And don't worry, it's not your fault, and him trying to jump out meant he was super healthy and wanted to explore the outside world! Sip Dahvie, May he go to fishy-heaven!


Thanks. It was really an unfortunate accident  I just wish it could have ended differently.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss, I know you feel like it's your fault but don't. He is in fishy heaven now, and I'm sure he knows how much you loved him!


----------



## RIPSparky (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww my old fish died a week or 2 ago, miss him 2 peaces!! R,I.P Dahvie ;( hes in fishy heaven n he knew u loved him to peaces!


----------

